
Estimating the Damage to the U.S. Economy Caused by Angry Birds - miraj
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/09/estimating-the-damage-to-the-us-economy-caused-by-angry-birds/244972/
======
ambirex
substitute lost productivity for piracy and you have the same sort of argument
the RIAA and MPAA make about lost sales.

